# Congratulations Tommy



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulation to Tommy Farmer. He won the SCUSA Nationals this past weekend. Tommy hit 792 ft on Saturday and stayed on top the rest of the tournament. congratulations also to Mark Ganrude who had his longest tournament cast of 636 ft. 
Bob


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Congrats Tommy way to go on finishing the year with a big WIN!!
Big congrats to NY Casters Way to go fellas! Brooklyn in the house!!
To all CASTERS, A BIG ROUND OF CLAP CLAP BECAUSE YOU ALL ARE CHAMPS!!
Fernando


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats Tommy! GREAT JOB Mark!!!!!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Way to go Tommy...You da man


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Congrats to all that attended.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

My congrats to Tommy and all the division winners as well.

Thanks Bob, I'll wait for the final numbers to get posted, but I believe you gave me a touch too much credit, I think I finished on the last cast with 631.8, if I'm not mistaken.

Thanks to Jack for the extra encouragement, but I'll be looking to some pay back next year for getting beat by 2.4 inches....  


It's been a fun year of casting, but looking forward to some fishing and relaxing now that the tournaments are thru.

:fishing: :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go guys.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats Tommy! Now I just have to ask, did you make that cast with a CCP rod? Now THAT would be some sweet advertisement right there!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## dmqblack (Jun 29, 2009)

congrats tommy!!!!!!!! & thanks for the help: DARVIN


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow! Great:fishing:


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

dmqblack said:


> congrats tommy!!!!!!!! & thanks for the help: DARVIN


Hey Darvin, excellent number you put out. You put your back into it for that cast.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats again Tommy and thank you for your help. Something for next yr.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys.

It was a great weekend spent with old friends and new casters. The NE, SE, TX and Australia were all represented proudly.

Dee and Darwin, glad to help. Work on the fundamentals and the distance will keep imptoving.

Jeep - No, the big cast came with my trusted TTR. 

Great casting by all.

Tommy


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well done, gentlemen! Well done, indeed!!!


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

I had a blast and it was great to see super casting by; Tommy, the boys from Brooklyn, Jeremy and Keith from Australia, Mark, Willie, all my Sportscast friends, Bill K., Billr and Angel. It was also nice to see Bob again, hobbled but not beaten by a broken foot!
Congrats to Kieth for that massive 715.5' cast with his Alvey reel...in only his second tourney in as many weeks. Congrats to Dee for her new record.
Mark; Glad my encouragement helped!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice stuff Tommy.
Keep on keeping on Mark, you'll catch him up soon.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats to all....


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

ironman said:


> I had a blast and it was great to see super casting by; Tommy, the boys from Brooklyn, Jeremy and Keith from Australia, Mark, Willie, all my Sportscast friends, Bill K., Billr and Angel. It was also nice to see Bob again, hobbled but not beaten by a broken foot!
> Congrats to Kieth for that massive 715.5' cast with his Alvey reel...in only his second tourney in as many weeks. Congrats to Dee for her new record.
> Mark; Glad my encouragement helped!


Thanx Jack! Thanx for making me smile during some very frustrating casts and reel malfunctions. I still managed to break my record.  It was a pleasure meeting and talking to a fellow Texan. Thanx for the help with the reel. I will get out this weekend and give it a try. Hope to cast with you again.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Congrats Tommy*


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats Tommy


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally back at my brothers place in Texas this evening , Congratulations to Tommy and all of the other casters. It was a blast meeting up with everyone and having a great two days even though Keith and i got lost on the saturday morning and missed the first half. 

Thanks to Earl Blake and everyone who made it a top event and thanks to Charlie for the use of line and stuff it was great to spend the evenings discussing stuff. 

Looking forward to when we can do it again. 

Sue also wishes to pass her thanks to everyone who made it a fantastic trip.


----------

